
William Gates Senior dies at 94 - adwmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/william-gates-sr-a-guiding-hand-of-bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-dies-at-94/2020/09/15/4715b8c8-9456-11ea-91d7-cf4423d47683_story.html
======
legerdemain
Bill Gates III had a living parent? This blows my mind, thinking about the
kinds of extended families one could have with that kind of lifespan! For
comparison, I'm just over half Gates's age, and my father died of a treatable,
chronic, and somewhat stigmatising disease, in a developing country, 15 years
ago, and it seemed totally normal.

~~~
sebmellen
Broadly speaking, the more money you have, the longer your life expectancy.
This is known as the Preston Curve
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preston_curve](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preston_curve).

Also: [https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/04/for-life-
expe...](https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/04/for-life-expectancy-
money-matters/).

